# My front stage sucks, need some help.



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Long story short my front stage needs upgraded. Lets start the budget at 1-1.5k for replacing the L and R and center. Wanna keep them same brand. Looking at USED Epos ELS, Dyn, possibly B&W. Totem is out of the question until I graduate from grad school  If I have any cash left over I wanna snag some Velodyne 15" subs for the room. 

Lemme know what you guys know and suggest. 

Thanks a boat load. I am so tired of hearing about my home audio system. 

Jesse


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Okay, well I took a stab at a couple eBay items tonight since I am not getting much feed back in here. 

I placed the highest bid on a Velodyne HGS-12 and a Paradigm Studio L-100 CC570 center channel. I have a set of Paradigm Studio 20v2 fronts picked out, but that 500.00 will have to wait till next month.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I picked up a set of B&W 602 S2's on ebay a couple years ago. I love them. I always ran Klipsch speakers in the past, but really like the sound of the B&W's. Can listen to them for hours. They make a matching center, I just can't think of the model number off the top of my head. I have a set that got damaged in transit(ebay seller shipped 2 speakers in the same box, BIG NO NO!) in the garage too. Impressive for their size(oversized bookshelf.)


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Old Skewl said:


> I picked up a set of B&W 602 S2's on ebay a couple years ago. I love them. I always ran Klipsch speakers in the past, but really like the sound of the B&W's. Can listen to them for hours. They make a matching center, I just can't think of the model number off the top of my head. I have a set that got damaged in transit(ebay seller shipped 2 speakers in the same box, BIG NO NO!) in the garage too. Impressive for their size(oversized bookshelf.)


I considered B&W, very seriously, however finding both the matching center and sats within my budget was getting difficult. Paradigm was fitting the bill a little better each click of the search button. 

I may need to start looking for a Adcom amp or two to add to my HK processor. If I had the cash I would score one of the new Integra processors. Man my grandparents just got a DTC 9.8 and it is sooooooo clean.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

I am a adcom fan..... Since I got stung by their car audio stuff in the early 90's. however there are much better options in home audio amplifiers dor similar or slightly more money. I have a gfa-5500 and parasound hca-1500's, the parasound amps sound MUCH better everywhere. I use old school infinity kappa speakers, the old 8.1's and the difference in mid bass and bass is quite huge!

We compared speakers.... My old kappas to my wife's Boston acoustics and infinity were far superior. And did the same with the amps and parasounds were way ahead of adcom. 

Adcom is now used in the bedroom soon to be either put in the garage or sold......

Receiver wise yes integra makes great stuff! I have their DTC9.8 in the bedroom and their DHC80.3 in my front room, excellent stuff especially for the money! 

Speaker wise I looked at several and I couldn't beat the old infinity stuff it might be worth a listen if there is a pair for sale in your area. Anything from the kappa 5.1, 6.1 or 7.1 is a excellent choice and not to difficult to drive. The larger 8.1 and 9.1 get quite power hungry. 

Check out audiogone.com for info as well as stuff for sale.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Viggen said:


> I am a adcom fan..... Since I got stung by their car audio stuff in the early 90's. however there are much better options in home audio amplifiers dor similar or slightly more money. I have a gfa-5500 and parasound hca-1500's, the parasound amps sound MUCH better everywhere. I use old school infinity kappa speakers, the old 8.1's and the difference in mid bass and bass is quite huge!
> 
> We compared speakers.... My old kappas to my wife's Boston acoustics and infinity were far superior. And did the same with the amps and parasounds were way ahead of adcom.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! I will look into Parasound. What Adcom amps might you be looking to sell? I could use something for the office. 

Thanks again for the info. Waiting for graduation and job market wise to get the better gear


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

GFA-5500 is the only Adcom amp I have now, its around 200w a side if I recall. Its in my bedroom and I would like to get a 5 channel amp of some kind for the bedroom due to my integra reveiver being a pre/pro and not having a amp.

Don't get me wrong.... the Adcom amps sound good..... it's just the parasound amps sound a lot better!! My wife had 4 working HCA-1500's from her first marriage and I was quite shocked by how much better they sound. I want more power now due to power hungry speakers  Presently my mains are bi-amped..... I am thinking of trying a wyred for sound amp.... but it's going to be a bit before I can afford that


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Placed a bid on some Studio 20 v2 Paradigms. Dropping 1k on a center channel and front speakers wasn't optimal as I wanted to score a sub or two as well, but man I am so tired of this crappy sound. Fingers crossed on the 570 center and Studio 20 fronts.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Update. I am not able to fit a 570 into my setup. Too big. I picked up a Monitor series 290v6. Should be here next week. Now I am trying to find some v5 or v6 Monitor 7s or 9s. Still looking for some f1200 subs.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Update again. I am nixing the tower idea and looking for some v5 or v6 Titans. Smaller and will do the job fine. Placed an offer on a F1200 as I love the F1000 I am testing for a friend, just need more fill.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Update. The Monitor 290 was added (took the wife a day to even notice it). I tried out a Velodyne F1000 and loved it. Got the F1200 and it was a HUGE difference in sound, fill, bass. Only 3dB difference from one model to the next. 

I ran Digital Optical from ALL of my devises (XBox, WD Live, Blu-Ray and Dish Network) to the AVR 240 and ran HDMI from the same devises to the TV. Then programmed everything accordingly. Vid 1-4 on receiver remote follwed Input 1-4 on TV. 

I didn't get a pic but the DD is now outputting on the receiver when the signal is provided. I love it. 

I reprogrammed the receiver and did a quick T/A on it. Changed my speaker sized to all say 'small' and set the cutoff at 80Hz (rather than the crazy stuff the receiver put it at in the fist pic).


----------

